

NASA announces Space Launch System, the rocket that will take us to Mars - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/96195-nasa-announces-space-launch-system-the-rocket-that-will-take-us-to-mars

======
nirvana
This article completely ignores spaceX's launch systems, which seem to be much
more cost effective than the Shuttle. The last line pretends as if there's
nothing between Virgin Galactics sub-orbital plane based system and this
massive behemoth.

I don't know the industry well to say whether spaceX can compete with this
thing, but they've shown great scaling so far... and good reliability at much
better cost effectiveness.

